# Isopod cultures



## Drew (Nov 9, 2006)

What's the best way to culture these? I have tried several times to get some isopod cultures going and have had little luck. The cultures seems to decline gradually over time. Not sure what I am doing wrong. I use cocoa fiber as a substrate (with some magnolia leaves too) and feed them various foods - shrooms, vegetables, etc. Any advice, tips?

Thanks


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Here's a good summary.
Woodlice

And I've had best luck feeding them dogfood.
-mark


----------



## Drew (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks. That's kind of what I am doing but haven't had that much luck with them. Maybe my temps have been off? Not sure but I have yet to keep a culture going, uch less get one to thrive.


----------



## Jaeger (Nov 22, 2007)

While "thriving" might be an overexaggeration, I did notice a marked increase when I started adding some corrugated cardboard.


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

potting soil, cardboard, and fish food


----------

